
Vanilla Fever - meanie
https://www.1843magazine.com/features/vanilla-fever
======
sureaboutthis
My $20 bottle of Madagascar vanilla extract was $50 last time I went to
Penzey's. Just an hour ago, I bought a smaller bottle to help me ride out the
price storm and noticed the price of that $50 bottle went down to $43. I sure
hope it gets down to $20 again soon.

The price of vanilla beans have already dropped and I thought I would just
make my own extract but I also thought I only needed one bean to so many
ounces of vodka. Turns out, you need many more than that and I just can't
justify the price despite what some online recipes may claim.

~~~
Thetawaves
I have done a ethanol/soxhlet extraction of vanilla beans, and I got vanilla
out of it, but no way to quantify how concentrated it was. Do you have any
figures that detail what the vanilla bean / oz of vodka ratio should be?

~~~
sureaboutthis
There are recipes online. iirc, it's something like 4 beans to 4oz of vodka
for "single fold" extract.

